# UScA Nationals...



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Just wondering who might be attending this event in TN?

www.usanationalchampionship.com


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

with Furi, Archer, Django and Gerry entered - gotta go!!! am in same hotel as you guys....will be good to see you all!

Lee


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I want to but I'm not sure. Just got back from vacation in DC and have been sick, plus we are probably adopting an 11 year old GSD (Cragislist give away) tonight so we'll have to see how things are going around the house.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I wanted to go, but between a big truck repair and doing a trial, show and survey in November I can't afford it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I really need to save my vacation next year.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Hehehe, that will be the safest hotel in Tennessee for the duration


----------



## krylos (Oct 19, 2006)

Really wanted to compete this year, but I've been gone for over two months bewteen June and November due to military training and vacations. That severely cut into my training time and we weren't able to get a qualifying score. Not to mention Lana having pups and holding two back meant extra training time with them and less with Lana. I think it's all going to pay off in the end though 

Won't be at Nationals because I have National Guard that weekend and I can't get out of it


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

We're going


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

closest event in a LONG time. Last two have been 5000 miles away. 75 miles plus sounds good.....


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Most likely not going is now absolutely no way  My van just cost me another $1000 in random repairs.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Safe travels to those who are going and best of luck to all the competitors..


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Only one state a way. Gosh I wish I could go!


----------

